# I almost bought a ProShot



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I came upon a job that would have paid for a ProShot and been beneficial for this project. I am painting some wood columns, I have my faux finisher doing some marbling in all the center pieces, this would require to spraying those small areas, 1st with a color, and then a clear over the faux. I thought this could be perfect job to give it a whirl. 
However if you remember in this thread
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/speeflo-powertwin-8900gh-restoration-4115/
I talked about restoring my speeflo, well just been too busy to get er done myself. So I took her down to my pump repair guy. it's gonna cost 1200 bucks to getter her running again. The hydraulic pump need to to be replaced, and some other. Not bad, it will practically be a new pump when it all done, which cost about 3k. So I said phuck the proshot, I'm going for the big boy. :thumbup:
I'll just use my HVLP for the columns.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

See post 25 in that thread!!!

What is taking so long to get that thing fixed? You must not of needed it.

I just bought another new 4900 with the same reel set up. $3700.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think I would have dumped 1200 into it personally. Great pump and all, but that's a bite to swallow unless you really need it for something.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> See post 25 in that thread!!!
> 
> What is taking so long to get that thing fixed? You must not of needed it.
> 
> I just bought another new 4900 with the same reel set up. $3700.


I was just thinking the other day, my jobs seem to fall in place, had a few tight jobs. But I just didn't need the extra pump. I was able to make due with what I had. But now with the workload I got coming. There no way. I may need too get another. But I normally suffer until I absolutely need or if there's a smoking deal


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I don't think I would have dumped 1200 into it personally. Great pump and all, but that's a bite to swallow unless you really need it for something.


yep same here. However if I were to rebuild it myself I might, make it a little fun project.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have my price book in front of me, but on a guess, probably $800 +/- for just the part. How the hell did you ruin the hydraulics? I think this is a first for me, hearing about one needing replaced.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The pump in pic 25 was brought back to life by MrFixIt.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I don't have my price book in front of me, but on a guess, probably $800 +/- for just the part. How the hell did you ruin the hydraulics? I think this is a first for me, hearing about one needing replaced.


It's happened with a few of my pumps. All the parts come to 600 bucks. 
This pump I got for free along with another. I can't remember what happen but I do remember I was pissed. Because it was pretty new when it broke. I also remeber the spray guy at the time got fired over it. It still has the plastic clip on it that holds the free gun and tip that came with it. Back then we had 15 to 20 pump, pumping paint. When we had a pump that cost 1200 plus to fix, we just bought a new one and retired the broken one. We had a grave yard I picked out the 2 I wanted. So if it cost me $1200 compared to a new one $3700 I'm good with that. It will be like a new pump. I am still planning on buying one more before the end of the year. So option A, $4900 compared to option B, $7400 I'm going with option A. I already have a ton of lines and enough guns to slap on that baby and rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Speeflo is the bomb. The pro-shot might be handy, but I'd bet the Speeflo will make you more $$$$!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good lord wing, wtf kinda jobs you running that you need 2 speeflo's running? Major production work around here is few and far between.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Send him a picture of the aircraft hanger.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just finished this one


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Speeflo is the bomb. The pro-shot might be handy, but I'd bet the Speeflo will make you more $$$$!


For sure. :thumbsup: I have used a lot of pumps over the years and Speeflo is my choice for production. :yes: Cant beat em. $1200 beats buying a new one by a long shot.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Good lord wing, wtf kinda jobs you running that you need 2 speeflo's running? Major production work around here is few and far between.


Um........... multiple jobs?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What did you paint on that Gabe? Doesnt look like it has been repainted.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I painted the steal beams. They wanted to match the red oxide on the building next door. This was a new structure.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Ewing! I'm guessing you used an industrial dryfall product to keep the deck clean. Maybe Sherwin Williams Acrylic?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ewing, have you ever used this product, http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B42W1, and if so, how did it perform?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Nice job Ewing! I'm guessing you used an industrial dryfall product to keep the deck clean. Maybe Sherwin Williams Acrylic?


It was speced Rust Oleum Serria DTM zero VOC's. The floor is dirt, it's a riding areana for the cowboys.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Ewing, have you ever used this product, http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B42W1, and if so, how did it perform?


I can't view it on my bb, ill have to check back when I get to my CPU.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ca, I never used that product before. I've used a similar product from another vendor but not that one.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Um........... multiple jobs?


Whats that? Most guys havent had that luxury in years around here. Unless its Susie H.O's bathroom and replacing some exterior wood on the neighbors.


Wing thats sweet. Those jobs were my favorite. Plug in the MP3 player, hop on the lift, and pull a trigger all day. Brainless work for the most part....almost relaxing in a way :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Update, my parts bill went up too 800 bucks, i miss calculated  oh well, it will be $1350.00 :thumbsup: still worth it


----------

